# The Equalizer - Exklusive Featurette zum Actionfilm mit Denzel Washington



## FlorianStangl (29. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Equalizer - Exklusive Featurette zum Actionfilm mit Denzel Washington* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Equalizer - Exklusive Featurette zum Actionfilm mit Denzel Washington


----------



## bundesgerd (29. August 2014)

...die Serie "Der Equalizer - Schutzengel von New York" (sehr gut & brutal für heutige Verhältnisse) lief "damals" auf RTL-Plus (schlecht, danach immer pronto-Salvatore, brrrr...)


----------

